# (Biete) Frequenzumrichter Danfoss / Hitachi



## shannon (9 Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Ich biete Euch hier jeweils einen ungebrauchten Frequenzumrichter an:

Danfoss VLT 5004   

          &

Hitachi SJ100


Der VLT ist noch in der Styroporverpackung, der Hitachi ohne Verpackung.




Da man sich hier auskennt, biete ich Euch es hier an!


Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich!


----------



## shannon (19 Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen!


Also, hat keiner interesse oder hab ich was falsch geschrieben?

Wenn was fehlt, einfach bescheid geben!

Bis dann


----------

